# Limpenhoe drainage mill, Hardley Street (Norfolk)



## hamishsfriend (Mar 1, 2011)

The 4-storey high mill was built in 1831 and is a grade II listed building on the bank of the River Yare. Floor beams and machinery are still in place, although very much dilapidated. It is privately owned and there are plans for restoring it but nothing has been done as yet. The mill is on the county’s Buildings at Risk Register.







]


----------



## night crawler (Mar 1, 2011)

That looks interesting, shame they do not restore it.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 1, 2011)

AFAIK the ownership of the mill and adjoining land is unknown and this appears to be the reason why the mill cannot be restored. British Sugar own all the land except the area the mill stands on - they deny it is theirs. However, several months ago a friend has told me that a restoration might be in the planning.


----------



## King Al (Mar 1, 2011)

Good to see Nice find hamishsfriend


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 1, 2011)

King Al said:


> Good to see Nice find hamishsfriend



Thank you.


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 1, 2011)

Love these old drainage wind pumps,have any been restored or are they all in an equally derelict condition?


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 2, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Love these old drainage wind pumps,have any been restored or are they all in an equally derelict condition?



Some are restored to working order such as Horsey mill, Hardley mill, Denver mill, Stow Hill mill nr Mundesley, Berney Arms, Stracey Arms (I am sure there are a few more) and open to the public (some on certain days only). Some have been converted into private dwellings, many have been repaired so as to prevent further structural damage. There are, however, a number of drainage and wind pumps out there in the marshes that are, sadly, falling to pieces.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 2, 2011)

I love this. It's a fabulous find and one that I hope gets restored...be such a shame to lose it.
Cheers, hamishsfriend and welcome to DP.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 2, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> I love this. It's a fabulous find and one that I hope gets restored...be such a shame to lose it.
> Cheers, hamishsfriend and welcome to DP.



Thank you very much for your welcome!


----------

